# Adding Video to My Space



## JBTN82 (Sep 14, 2005)

I am trying to add a video to myspace can you help? The web address for the video is http://www.jusspress.com/day.php?userid=25762&currentDate=20041216&currentTime=040752 Please help!!!


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

without the source for the video there, to my knowledge, would be no way unless you have some video capture software, which i don't know if it would capture that.


----------



## Aeuzent (Sep 4, 2004)

Another thread covered this


----------

